# English language playgroup in Fukushima?



## watamari

Hi to people with young children,
I have a friend who wants to make sure her kids' English doesn't get rusty while living in Japan in Fukushima city (Fukushima prefecture). Anyone know of any English language playgroups in Fukushima? The younger one is a kindergartener. Sorry this query is so local. Are there any national websites that help people find or start up playgroups?
Mari


----------

